# Alguien ha escuchado los altavoces Technics SB-M20 ?



## mjnavapo (Feb 17, 2008)

Estoy buscando unos altavoces para usarlos en mi cuarto junto con mi Receptor AV TEAC para escuchar la radio y usarlos con el ordenador principalmente para MP3.

Solo quiero usarlo en modo estereo y las especificaciones de mi receptor en ese modo son:
2 x 100 watts RMS sous 6 ohms (20-20000Hz, 0,2% THD)

Busco ante todo algo economico y que de una buena presencia de graves, por supuesto que tenga un sonido mas o menos bueno y que tambien pueda corgarlos en la pared.

Por ahora de los que he visto por internet (y es que no puedo comparar en vivo, que seria lo suyo), lo que mas me gusta por precio y por lo bien que habla la gente de ellos son los Pure Acoustics PRO838, aunque tiene algunas cosillas que no me terminan de convencer.

Y hoy he visto los Technics SB-M20 muy bien de precio, pero claro, no se ni que tal sonido daran, ni como andaran en graves (me da que no va a ser mucho, puesto que el woofer creo que es de 5").

Apenas he encontrado información, por lo que no se muy bien cuales son sus caracteristicas, pero en una web he visto esto (no se si sera totalmente real):


- Technics Super Linear Motor achieves wide, symmetrical flux distribution to reduce THD 
- Pure mica 2.5 dome tweeter for smooth, clear treble 
- 14cm composite mica woofer extends the range of pistonic motion 
- Large terminals accept 4mm plugs or extra thick cable 
- High quality, high rigidity painted-finished cabinet using MDF (medium density fibreboard) 
- Aero-stream port design suppresses wind noise and turbulence in rear bass reflex vent 
- Magnetically shielded design for AV system use 
- Input power 50W (DIN, 6 ohms) 
- Detachable grille 

Configuration 2-way, 2-speaker, Bass Reflex 
Input impedance 6 ohms 
Input power 100W (music), 50W (DIN) 
Output Level 87dB/W (1m) 
Frequency range (-16dB) 55Hz~45kHz 
Dimensions Width 202mm
Height 324mm
Depth 234mm 
Weight 6.5kg 


Lo que no me gusta mucho es que solo sea de 50W (aunque esto tampoco quiere decir mucho), que el woofer sea de solo 5" (me da a mi que no va a dar muchos graves) y que el puerto reflex sea trasero, ya que yo quiero colgarlos en la pared y me parece que al ser trasero va a "fastidiar" un poco el sonido.

Que opinais? alguien los conoce? los ha escuchado? como van?

Saludos.


----------



## 2fast4you (Feb 22, 2008)

Mira... te cuento que si son Technics son lo mejor que hay. No los podes comparar con otras marcas, es uno de los mejores

Yo tengo unos SB-LX70 y un sintoamplificador Teac de 50+50 y hace vibrar toda la casa. La respuesta en graves es una de las que mejor experimente.

Actualmente lo utilizo con mi amplificador que me arme con un STK4192II q es de 50+50 (el teac usa el mismo integrado) y lo usamos para pequeñas fiestas... onda cumpleaños, o cuando salimos del colegio y escuchamos musica en mi casa.






La foto es una q encontre en google, pero los que tengo son los mismos

al menos sabes que son buena marca
saludos!


----------

